# Is this a worm? Had him 2 years and never been outside



## Bexsta84

Hi first time tortoise owner is this a worm? Can I pull it out? How do u deworm without seeing a vet?


----------



## Swindinian

If in doubt, definitely go to a vet. 

I am not qualified to determine whether that is an earth worm, an internal parasite or a prolapse.

Almost looks like a worm entered the cloaca, with a bit of plant root attached? Does the cloaca look normal/healthy to you?


----------



## Bexsta84

Yes it looks healthy. I think it root from something he ate as he's a inside tortoise never been outside


----------



## ian14

That's not normal!!
Tortoises don't swallow whole food, they bite at it, so even if you offered food with roots attached, it wouldn't be swallowed whole.
The cloaca has sphincter muscles which control the opening itself. There is no way on earth that an earthworm crawled up there!!
I would strongly advise a vet visit. This could be a prolapse, a parasite, a random injury. 
But taking guesses on a Web forum isn't going to help in this case.
Vet trip it is!!


----------



## Covey1701

Yes, please go to a vet! It may be a prolapse (i think its when they pop they're organs out or something) or it may be a parasite worm.


----------



## SueBoyle

A prolapse doesn’t look like that. worth knowing though that a tortoise doesn’t have to go outside to get parasites. I’m wondering why it’s not been outdoors though as that’s the best place for them, especially with all this good weather. Don’t pull it as you can damage the gut, but if it’s not passed in a day or so get to a decent vet for ID. It is possibly something it ate or could have entered externally although I’ve never had it happen. Try sitting it in a bath to see if anything moves.


----------

